# Latest they've slept!



## thomasjg23 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wondering how long these guys hibernate till? Really missing my little guy. Can I expect him to be up in April by the latest?


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 23, 2011)

He came up today, licked a grape like 12 times but didnt eat it then went back under.


----------



## Moondust (Mar 23, 2011)

My b&w came out on the 13th, didnt eat, and came back out on the 19th, at some scrambled eggs, then came back out today and ate chicken. i think shes out for the season. I think with yours coming out he should be fully out within the next 2 weeks. If not, I've heard of tegus hibernating until mid april.


----------

